# coque ipad 3 compatible avec ipad 2 ?



## inferno-day (29 Mai 2012)

bonsoir ,

je voudrais m'offrir une nouvelle coque pour mon Ipad 2
mais le seul problème c'est que elle n'est que compatible
 avec le new ipad (ipad 3) et non Ipad 2
ma question est toute bête  faut il la prendre parce que 
il n'y a que quelques millimètres qui sépare le ipad 2 et l'ipad 3 donc
je ne sait pas quoi faire .
aider moi svp
merci de votre compréhension 

donc ci-dessous le lien de la coque
Macally - SMARTMATE-3B - Etui de protection magnétique pour iPad 3 - Noir: Amazon.fr: Informatique


----------

